# H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) bleach alternative?



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

FWIW. I have used regular store bought Hydrogen peroxide @ 2.5 ml per gallon safetly. Now I don't have Excel sensitive plants, and it seems that if they are Excel sensitive they might be H2O2 sensitive.

Here is what I do is: 
turn off the lights (as you said it breaks down H2O2)
turn off the filters (to prevent the spread of H202) for 30 minutes
spot dose directly on the BBA (does not work for GSA) with a syringe. 
Watch it bubble. 
After 30 minutes turn on filters, and lights. 

i did this every other day until for about a week and a half.

I just realized I am posting for in tank use with live fish and plants. 
Not sure about as a dip.
Sorry


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

I have been doing more searches and somehow I missed these threads.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/53528-algae-plant-dip.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/49542-using-h2o2-hydrogen-peroxide.html

They have some good links.

http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

This article raises a good question about H202 and PH if you are going to use it in an aquarium.

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/H2O2

Thanks tazcrash69 for the info. Regular store bought H202 is normally 3%. I did read that some have used it for GSA but not sure of the dose and hopefully someone will be able to let us know.

James

PS: I know the best cure for killing algae is a perfect setup. I have Goldfish so most algae eating fish can't be used due to the niping or sucking on my Goldfish. My tank is not over-run by algae but it is growing on OLD leaves, wood, and plastic. I do not add co2 because it's too expensive for now (and I'm affraid of screwing up the DIY's and killing my Goldfish).


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I have used it for BBA and it has worked great. As for GSA Im not sure how the out come will be. But I would love to know.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I do not think it'll work very well for GSA.

It's one of the tougher species with herb/algicides.

Anubias are not really fast growers to begin with and the reason why many have algae all over them all the time(like driftwood and other non living materials). With good conditions, that is avoided.
But you are not willing to provide good conditions for the plants.......so you will likely have GSA on your plants. you are not willing to add herbivores to help the algae either. There are fish that can live with Goldfish that are peaceful. Shrimps for example and plecos.

BTW, plants do not like herbicides/ high levels of copper,peroxide etc. They might kill some algae, but they also do not help the plants any either..........you pay a price for it. Same with Bleach dips etc.

Your trade offs that you want for your set of goals are not realistic in other words.......you might feel you can get lucky however....
Still, I'd suggest you reassess your goals an trade offs here.
Look for herbivores. Chose different plant species. Stay away from algicides. Etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> I do not think it'll work very well for GSA.
> 
> It's one of the tougher species with herb/algicides.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom,

I appreciate your comment about the difficulty of GSA.

I realize that I am unable to get a perfect tank without perfect conditions. I'm not expecting or setting a goal for that as you said and many before you it is not realistic.

What I am trying to do is from time to time (every 6 months or so kill the algae) when it starts to look bad.

I have over 100+ cherry red shrimp, 12 Amino shrimp, 2 Asian Clams,and over 100 snails.

I have had Pleco's, FFF, Otto Cats, SAE's and had nothing but problems. Pleco's tend to attach to my Goldfish. I had to find my Pleco and Otto cats a new home after they were caught sucking on my Goldfish. They almost killed one of my Goldfish. FFF and SAE's are tail nippers and I had to find them a new home.

So I have tried everything BUT co2 and realize even if I add co2 I will still have these problems. 

This isn't the discussion I want to have as I realize that only so much can be done without perfect conditions. Even with the addition of co2 I will still have some algae problems then what? I'm trying to find out what is the best ratios that others have used with h202.

James


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Then try different plants, ones that grow faster and are not prone to GSA.
Try to modify the scape etc, or lights to get better results.
Do not pigeon hole yourself with a goal that's less than desirable.
Be flexible enough to try other options.

Floating plants/lilies etc can do well also and can reduce GSA.
Plants in the filter are also very good methods to clean water and make the tank a nice home for the fish.

I did not suggest SAE's, I know them too well, some larger plecos might, but Bushy noses and ottos are not attackers............they land on fish here and there if they are slow moving. But they do so for any fish they think is a piece of wood or a plant leaf, not out of aggression.

Chinese algae eaters are rather aggressive, but do well in cold water.
I'd go for the non CO2 cold water fast growing plants/weeds approach personally, you can make it look very nice with Egeria, Coontail, Myrios, pondweeds, Floating plants like water sprite, lilies, Aponogetons, Crypts even.

Gold fish are nice animals, they eat plants to some degree.
So fast growers are good idea, then you can keep up with things and the plants outpace the algae and you can do some nice scaping also.

Anubias that do not grow and get covered: you may as well use plastic plants that you clean once every 6 months 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Tom,

Why are you soooo opposed to a discussion about killing GSA with H202? If you are eager to help or have info to share please do so.

If you are not interested in helping and just want to start an argument please give your advice in the mirror as it will only be appreciated their.

I hope to hear any info you have about H202 or sit and learn with the rest of us including me.

Does anyone know why people do a water change after adding H202? When it breaks down it turns into water and oxygen. I understand if your nitrates or such raise due to the kill off then do a water change but it seams odd to try and take the H202 out before it breaks down.

Best wishes,
James


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

I have experience of plants melting after H2O2. use it as last resort. i've personally seen GSA dissapear by itself in a good tank condition.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

jlroar said:


> ..Does anyone know why people do a water change after adding H202? When it breaks down it turns into water and oxygen. I understand if your nitrates or such raise due to the kill off then do a water change but it seams odd to try and take the H202 out before it breaks down.
> 
> Best wishes,
> James..


Hi, I could be wrong and am only guessing here. Perhaps it is to remove any residual amounts of H202. The stuff if concentrated on one area and if fish get too close to that particular area has the potential to burn the fishes' gills and possibly kill the fish.

In fact, this article references how a user of H202 lost fish. The author of the article suggested that while it is common practice to turn off filters when H202 is dosed, the user's loss of fish may have been due to the fact that the filters were not turned off which could have caused fish loss by fish exposure to heavy concentrations in one area.
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_peroxide2.html

In all honesty the times that I have used H202, I have used on plants(i.e., java moss, anubias, java ferns) that were easily removable and placed them in a small bucket with a solution of H202 for about 30 minues after which I thoroughly rinsed the plants and placed them back in the tank. I have been hesitant to dose the h202 directly into the tank for fear of losing fish eventhough many indicate that they have not lost fish by doing so.

My experience is that it has no effect with GSA. Actually GSA and BGA are the only two types of algae that the plants in one of my 10 gallons has been hit with. I am still trying to solve the mystery of how this came to be. I am lucky that the GSA is very minor and has not spread just a few cardamine leaves and one anubias leaf. It is hardly noticeable and there is no GSA at all on the glass. 

You might also find this interesting. This poster speaks about his experiences dosing H202. He was experimenting with it more in terms of an algicide to prevent algae - not something that I would be brave enough to try.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...iences-systemic-dosing-hydrogen-peroxide.html

A Nerite snail is the only aquatic critter known to consume green spot algae, but it is known to leave an endless trail of eggs that don't hatch(look like salt crystals) and some say will try to escape from the tank if you don't have a tight fitting lid. 
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Invertebrates/Zebra_Nerite.php 


Good luck.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

jlroar said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Why are you soooo opposed to a discussion about killing GSA with H202? If you are eager to help or have info to share please do so.


Because it doesn't work?

Try this, lower your light wattage. that's solve any future GSA.


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> Because it doesn't work?
> 
> Try this, lower your light wattage. that's solve any future GSA.


Hey ikuzo, Homer_Simpson, & mistergreen,

*ikuzo,* did you by any chance dose by any chart listed in this thread or recall the amounts you used? If you recall, was the plants you lost fine leaved or sensitive? Some people have had the same thing with dips and doses of Excel or bleach. 

*Homer_Simpson*, thank you for the information! Many people have had great success with treating in the tank but as you bring up the question "is it worth trying in a tank?" I personally say no from what I know as of now. Using it as an algicide for the entire tank sounds like a fish kill to me as well. I am open to hear any experiences but more interested in the concentrations that were used and hope others will share any tid-bit they know so that we can find out if it is worth using in emergency's or just to clean a spot here and their every once in a great while.

You said it will not kill GSA and BGA have you tried? Is their a ratio example 1 part H202 to 4 parts water that you have tried? As with you I only have a few leaves that have it on them and I do have a few small spots on the glass but that is really easily removed via weekly water change and scrape but with the plants (Anubis Nana a rather tough plant) the only thing to do is cut the leaf off. I was hoping to learn a way to kill the algae. Their have been a few success stories about killing GSA but they tend not to say anymore. It may be because they are lying or just didn't take note of how much they used.

*mistergreen* I have a 125 gallon tank with 192 watts of light that is used and 192 watts always off (coralife fixture) not used as it was creating too much algae (Lighting is not what this thread is about but the suggestion is noted). Have you tried using H202 for killing GSA or any other types? If so please let us know the concentrations you used and the time-line if you can recall. If you are just arguing for Tom (Who is a respectable member on-line here and who's thoughts are noted.) please go elsewhere as this isn't the intent for this thread.

Again thank you all for the information and suggestions you have supplied and I look forward to any in depth info you may have.

James

PS: Did you know "The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has classified hydrogen peroxide as a Low Regulatory Priority (LRP) drug for use in controlling fungus on fish and fish eggs."?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yes i dosed following the recommendation and do a large water changce afterwards. most of my HC and moss melted, i never use H2O2 again after that


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I tested 2ml h202 in two gallons water and spot treated some anubias leaves with green spot algae. It had no effect on the GSA. And to be perfectly honest, the GSA became much less of a problem and pretty much stopped spreading as soon as I started injecting the 10 gallon with DIY c02. 

I haven't tested H202 with BGA. I bombed the BGA with Erythromycin and totally wiped it out, without any negative effects on my fish, plants, water parameters or biological filter, so I was quite pleased.


----------



## workshopper (Jan 18, 2007)

Mhm, I dosed H2O2 directly on java moss, it didn't melted, only the BBA died which was on the plastic mesh.


----------

